# Arias for Male voice?



## Gijoefan1976 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello I hope it's okay I post this here? I was told to look up an Aria I believe Was either an Opera or an Aria Called Victoria Victoria or some combination of victora or Victor. 

This is one I recently fell for but my teacher says I won't or can't sing it in this key. 
As she says I am not even a Tenor 

counter-tenor Jakub Józef Orliński sing "Vedro con mio diletto", aria from the opera "Il Giustino". 

Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor), Vivaldi - Vedro con mio diletto


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Look on YouTube for a song called “Vittoria mio core” by the 17th century composer Carissimi. The opening word “Vittoria” repeats. It may be what you are looking for.

And welcome to the forum!

Kind regards,

George


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

_Victor Victoria_ was a movie with Julie Andrews. Beyond that, I don't know what you are referring to.
Perhaps you can get the DVD.


----------



## Gijoefan1976 (Nov 25, 2017)

Barelytenor said:


> Look on YouTube for a song called "Vittoria mio core" by the 17th century composer Carissimi. The opening word "Vittoria" repeats. It may be what you are looking for.
> 
> And welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Thanks Times two for the help and the welcome. I am sure that is the one she must have been talking about since it as also has the "Staccato" unless I am using the wrong term.

Do you have an Aria that you enjoy singing that has "staccato" she suggested I am thinking "Vittoria Mio core" like you said as I was looking for something like the Queen of the night. But she won't let me sing that high as I can only get to f5 if I sing on a e vowel as I have yet to try my highest on any other vowel.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The first thing spring to mind is Aida: "Ritorna vincitor!" but thta's not staccato.....


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Gijoefan1976 said:


> Thanks Times two for the help and the welcome. I am sure that is the one she must have been talking about since it as also has the "Staccato" unless I am using the wrong term.
> 
> Do you have an Aria that you enjoy singing that has "staccato" she suggested I am thinking "Vittoria Mio core" like you said as I was looking for something like the Queen of the night. But she won't let me sing that high as I can only get to f5 if I sing on a e vowel as I have yet to try my highest on any other vowel.


Vittoria mio core should be available in different keys, I have a low-medium version in a book somewhere. (Though I've never sung it.)


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

You sound like a young singer. I would wait on the Queen of the Night. Back when I went into one of my first voice lessons as a tenor (before I discovered I am a baritone), I brought in to work on two pieces: The "Ingemisco" from the Verdi Requiem, and the great _Alla marcia_ "Froh, froh, wie seine Sonnen" tenor solo from Beethoven's Ninth Symphony.

I was 21 years old. The old voice teacher looked at the pieces, smiled, tucked them away, said "We'll come back to those later" and gave me a nice Schubert lied to sing.

I would start out easy. If you are a male, you are either a bass, a baritone, or a tenor, in all probability, and your teacher says you are not a tenor. The Queen of the Night is a high soprano. That's out. Find some Handel arias, there are tons of staccato (and legato, which you must also be able to sing) passages in those. "See the raging flames arise" is a favorite of mine, from Joshua. "Sorge infausta una procella" is another, from Handel's Orlando. There is a wonderful Baerenreiter edition of Handel arias for bass that I have, in a variety of styles (furious, lamenting, contemplative) and tempi from slow to fast. If you learn to sing Handel well, you will be well on your way to being an accomplished vocalist.

Good luck and

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Lt.Belle (Jan 19, 2014)

You have to ditch this teacher she's out of her mind!
You can sing anything you want, as often as you want. Your voice will get bigger and better every time!

I'm a male and think i have a soprano voice type. But also sing bass, baritone and soprano aria's they are easy for me. Tenor i find most difficult but definitely sing them also only not as intense.
edit: countertenor i can't sing but i do sing their aria's but obviously in different key!

I never had a coach or teacher and i'm anxious to do so. But i am aware of all the techniques to get the maximum out of my voice. They all have to do with breath support, since i cant change my voice and i don't want to either. 

My only tip is not to sing at full capacity it will only damage your voice. Save the full capacity when its really needed or those moments you cant control yourself. I felt compelled to reply but don't have any study background so don't take my post too seriously.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

A person having no experience with a teacher tells you to ignore your teacher. You can sing anything! No, you can't. Trying to sing all voice parts is dangerous. If you try to sing female music down an octave, OK, maybe. But it is really best to have discipline, sing the songs intended for your voice part. 

Yes, breath support is crucial. But wrong breath support or trying to figure it out all by yourself can be just as damaging as no breath support. Like the poster above says, don't take him too seriously.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Gijoefan1976 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply and for your advice..I love my teacher too much to say good bye to her  ...since one day I know she will have to say good bye to me...glad to hear your able to sing everything and enjoy singing everything 


I


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The first thought that came to my mind was that maybe you were thinking of the line in Tosca where Mario Cavaradossi sings "Vittoria, vittoria!" in the second act, which is normally a scene stopper with lots of applause (especially when sung by Corelli).


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> The first thought that came to my mind was that maybe you were thinking of the line in Tosca where Mario Cavaradossi sings "Vittoria, vittoria!" in the second act, which is normally a scene stopper with lots of applause (especially when sung by Corelli).


That was the first one I thought of too, although in my case it may be because the ROH, the Met, the Salzburg Easter Festival and Munich have all featured productions of "Toscas" this season. (I'm beginning to feel a little "over-Tosca'd".)


----------

